# Environment, Emotions and Aging



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2013)

As we age our physical body undergoes changes, some that we like and some not so much. These changes can be helped to an extent by diet and exercise. 

Our emotions change as well. Is there anything to be done to ease this transition?

I notice as I grow older that my emotional responses to situations, never really at a high level, have leveled out even more. I laugh more than I cry. I chalk this up to the aging process itself, the imparting of wisdom and experience that moderates severe mood swings.

My _environment_ is probably the most important thing to me in determining my emotional responses. Currently I live in an area where I feel that I'm just existing - not really living. This affects my emotional state negatively. As I mentioned in another thread I've always felt at ease near large bodies of water, so I'm taking steps to make that a reality.

Environment may not be seen to be that important for some - after all, "wherever you go, there you are". But like Piaget I believe that the "self" that we move around changes in response to that environment.

What about you - do you think that your environment is capable of improving or worsening your emotional responses to life?


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 3, 2013)

I believe the environment is very important. When I retired we found this place, 25 acres, a smaller house, an old 1946 travel trailer under a roof, several out buildings and right behind the house is a six acre lake. We love it here.

Of course the environment can be detrimental too if it doesn't fit your lifestyle.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 3, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Our emotions change as well. Is there anything to be done to ease this transition?
> 
> I notice as I grow older that my emotional responses to situations, never really at a high level, have leveled out even more. I laugh more than I cry. I chalk this up to the aging process itself, the imparting of wisdom and experience that moderates severe mood swings.
> 
> ...



I agree that the wisdom and experience of aging can lessen emotional reactions to events, but that's not necessarily a bad thing that needs change, IMO.  You're blessed to laugh more than you cry, I do both and have always been very emotional and empathetic to others.  I tear up when someone wins a game show, or tells me they have cancer.  As a pre-schooler, I used to get teary watching the 'Queen For A Day' show with my mother, she was dry-eyed, but not me.  I've notice that has lessened a bit with age, so that's a good thing in my case.

I'm very sad to hear that you feel now that you are only existing, you must move forward and make some change as soon as realistically possible.  My spirit rose greatly years ago, when I moved out of the cement jungle into an area with more natural surroundings, it was literally a breath of fresh air, which continues to gently blow peaceful thoughts and feelings my way.

I too love the ocean, but I would choose the Oregon Coast to live before I'd move to Florida.  But, that's a matter of personal choice, Florida waters are just as lovely and soothing for the soul. Physical health also improves with being surrounded by salt water.  Emotions are absolutely connected to your environment, and yours, in my humble opinion, will improve with a move, along with your life.  Wishing you the best Phil, in whatever your future holds...love and cherish every day. :sentimental:


----------



## TWHRider (Mar 3, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> What about you - do you think that your environment is capable of improving or worsening your emotional responses to life?



Absolutely.

I don't know what the end result would have been, had I been born to City Slicker parents.  I was brought home to the dairy farm and my overactive little self was always sent outside to play with the farm dogs and blow off steam, when I got too wound up for mom to put up with.

I lived in the city, IN THE CITY, for about three years and I was like a Lion knawing at the bars of its cage.  Thankfully I had my horse boarded about 8 miles away, at an attorney's big farm, so I spent every waking moment I wasn't working at that farm.

I am still like that - I have to have my personal space (that is by whose definition); for me that means quite a bit of acreage and living in an Unincorporated area where the rules are few, except to be ethical, honest, and help your neighbors if they're in need.

It's good, SifuPhil, that you are already in your planning stages of where to go next.

If the ocean brings you peace and contentment then that is where you need to be for your next stage of retirement (yes I know you're newly turned 55 but the 60's will be here "next week").

Start making your plans now - you travel and live light, so that makes your final decision a lot less complex. 

As far as being by the ocean, if it's the Atlantic or the Gulf, I honestly might re-think that given the many weather disasters those coast lines have faced in recent years.  

Maybe somewhere along a big river, like the Cumberland?  Or a huge lake where the fishing is good, if that appeals to you.  I know there are a lot of man-made lakes between Florida and PA.

Still-in-all, when it comes to "the roar of the ocean", I am fortunate to have dipped my wiggies in both the Atlantic and Pacific. 

 Experiencing that vast expanse of water is like going 80 MPH down the interstate on a Harley, "if you have to ask, you just don't get it".  Just as log as you're not looking down the center of Tsunami - lolol

 So maybe rolling the dice and being ever-ready to evacuate, might work for a seaside lifestyle that, by and large, brings a smile to your face every day.

How was that for a deep thinking "yes, I guess not" answer :turnaround:  Whellll, it was deep for me anyway - and I've got a boat load of "yes I guess not" replies to keep me from getting in too much troubleanda:


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely! However we often live in multiple "environments". There is the home, including you and whoever (don't forget the pets!), extended family/friends, the work place (if still plugging away), the neighborhood and overall larger community.

I think we often switch when leaving one environment and entering another. We have different "faces" or roles if you please in each environment and these do change over time, sometimes suddenly and drastically. I think the more "environments" you have the better you are since you are forced to interact in differing ways in each. People who have only one or two "environments" can get into a rut very quickly and that leads to negativity and depression.

This may be total poppycock but that's what came to my mind.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Absolutely.
> ... It's good, SifuPhil, that you are already in your planning stages of where to go next.
> 
> If the ocean brings you peace and contentment then that is where you need to be for your next stage of retirement (yes I know you're newly turned 55 but the 60's will be here "next week").
> ...



Well, yes and no. 

Actually what you said makes tons of sense. Big rivers I think I'm allergic to, because in late 2011 our "flood of the century" took out my apartment AND my job at the same time. I have no love of rivers. For whatever strange reason, though, I still love oceans. I've already been through hurricanes, waterspouts and torrential downpours in the tropics so my point of reference isn't _totally_ without merit, I think.

Lakes don't do anything for me - I see them as being little oceans on Quaaludes.

So yeah, I'm the type that is always prepared for the worst so an ocean-side lifestyle might not be too bad. As long as I can smell the salt and the fragrant waftings of decaying fish heads, I'm happy. 



R. Zimm said:


> Absolutely! However we often live in multiple "environments". There is the home, including you and whoever (don't forget the pets!), extended family/friends, the work place (if still plugging away), the neighborhood and overall larger community.
> 
> I think we often switch when leaving one environment and entering another. We have different "faces" or roles if you please in each environment and these do change over time, sometimes suddenly and drastically. I think the more "environments" you have the better you are since you are forced to interact in differing ways in each. People who have only one or two "environments" can get into a rut very quickly and that leads to negativity and depression.
> 
> This may be total poppycock but that's what came to my mind.



Interesting point, and not poppycock at all. 







What do you think about an electronic "environment" such as the Internet? In the real world I'm lucky if I speak to two different people in a day, whereas online I habitually "talk" to dozens everyday ... I also visit and participate in such widely varied sites as religion, science, self-development, writing, consumer affairs, ancient history, humor ...

... and porn, of course, but that's a given.


----------

